

Ask HN: Word tips? - fluffster

I use Word a lot from time to time to write big reports and it is quite frustrating. I know Latex is superior and I have started using it for my PhD work. But I still don't know enough to use it in my workplace where I don't always have the time to tinker around.<p>So, if you use Word to write big documents, do you have any good tips to share? I find that as soon as documents grow beyond a few pages and have lots of tables and figures, Word becomes really slow. Often, the document structure is screwed and I have to re-reference and re-format things a million times.<p>I'd be really grateful if you could help.<p>Thanks.
======
ajm
Keeping the original document in RTF seems to help Word play nice.
Unfortunately not all of Word's features are part of RTF so YMMV.

~~~
fluffster
I might try that. Thanks.

